# 痞性



## Lydia Qiu

痞子，在字典裡的解釋是指「惡人、流氓」。可是以現代的用語來看，痞子好像不到惡人的程度了，好像是指吊兒郎噹、無所事事的人。（参考 什麼是『 痞子 』？？

“痞性”是不是说就是痞子的性情，不知“痞性”英译的时候怎么译传神？

例【更换】：人的品行一旦“痞”了，很可能是一生都无法改变的。痞性，就是可以没有底线、没有准则，沒有準則,沒有是非,可以為達目的不擇手段,可把擅長陰謀詭計當高智商,可視彌天大謊為小事一樁。...
摘自《胡適和魯迅是雙子塔》


----------



## philchinamusical

“痞性”并不是一个常见的词，而且也不是既有的。所以具体怎么翻译，要看前后文语境才能确切。



Lydia Qiu said:


> 例如：这些公务员的*流氓*痞性是如何炼成的？


加上：网评：这些公务员的流氓痞性是如何炼成的？--观点--人民网 这里的报道所提到的内容，显然可见这里“痞性”还是跟“流氓”相关的，而不是什么“吊儿郎当，无所事事”。在大陆的现代语境里，“痞”也依然是恶人的程度，比如兵痞、地痞。

因此这里可以考虑译成“hooliganism”。

至于你给出的链接，因为是台湾Yahoo的，所以无法打开。不过两岸这么多年，很多文字语汇都有差异了。但是这里提出的例句是大陆这边的文章，所以还是应该以大陆的语汇标准来判断更合适。


----------



## Lydia Qiu

philchinamusical said:


> “痞性”并不是一个常见的词，而且也不是既有的。所以具体怎么翻译，要看前后文语境才能确切。
> 
> 
> 加上：网评：这些公务员的流氓痞性是如何炼成的？--观点--人民网 这里的报道所提到的内容，显然可见这里“痞性”还是跟“流氓”相关的，而不是什么“吊儿郎当，无所事事”。在大陆的现代语境里，“痞”也依然是恶人的程度，比如兵痞、地痞。
> 
> 因此这里可以考虑译成“hooliganism”。
> 
> 至于你给出的链接，因为是台湾Yahoo的，所以无法打开。不过两岸这么多年，很多文字语汇都有差异了。但是这里提出的例句是大陆这边的文章，所以还是应该以大陆的语汇标准来判断更合适。


好的，谢谢您的回复！
我看字典上hooliganism 是地痞、流氓的那种意思，比较符合人民网这篇文章的语境。不过，我看到“痞性”还用在普通人的身上，我更新了一个例子，您看这种情况译成什么好呢？


----------



## philchinamusical

修改后的文字在“痞性”之后就写了定义了，从这些定义来看，我个人还是觉得跟“流氓”差不多，所以我还是倾向于原来那个译法。


----------



## NewAmerica

roguishness


----------



## Skatinginbc

什麼是痞性?  我對其涵義 (connotations) 的理解如下 (複選):
(1) 頑性 (refractoriness): 頑硬頑固, 難控難管, 故痞病難醫，痞性難改.
(2) 惡性 (malignance)：不好的, 如惡性腫瘤會有不良後果的.
(3) 胡性 (recalcitrance): 無賴, 不循常規, 不照常理, 不顧法紀, 不講是非, 没底線，沒準則, 胡作非為, 霸道橫行.
(4) 混性 (circumvention): 既然「胡」(不照理法), 就得想法子「混」(混過去, 譬如混過義務責任, 逃脫懲罰斥誡), 混混兒沒理就混嚼舌根, 混帳敷衍; 度日靠打混摸魚, 鬼混苟且.


Lydia Qiu said:


> 人的品行一旦“痞”了，很可能是一生都无法改变的。


講的是痞的「頑性」


Lydia Qiu said:


> 痞性，就是可以没有底线、没有准则，沒有準則,沒有是非


講的是痞的「胡性」


Lydia Qiu said:


> 可以為達目的不擇手段,可把擅長陰謀詭計當高智商,可視彌天大謊為小事一樁。





Lydia Qiu said:


> 指吊兒郎噹、無所事事的人。


講的是痞的「混性 」

You may talk about a person's _recalcitrant disposition _(痞性) or a person with a _recalcitrant disposition _(痞性)_.  _


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> (3) 胡性 (recalcitrance): 無賴, 不循常規, 不照常理, 不顧法紀, 不講是非, 没底線，沒準則, 胡作非為, 霸道橫行.



        说 recalcitrance 有“胡作非為, 霸道橫行”内涵显然是错误的。


> WordReference Random House Unabridged Dictionary of American English 给出的定义（给出的是_recalcitrant_的定义）：
> 
> resisting authority or control;
> not obedient or compliant;
> refractory.
> hard to deal with, manage, or operate.



      准确的意义是：桀骜难驯，刚愎自用。这跟“胡作非為, 霸道橫行”是两回事，后者是犯罪行为，前者只是性子倔、不服从权威。



Skatinginbc said:


> You may talk about a person's _recalcitrant disposition _(痞性) or a person with a _recalcitrant disposition _(痞性)_.  _



对_recalcitrant_理解错了，因此这个也错了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我心中的「胡」是不馴 (untamed), 不受權威或大眾期望所拘縛的"異類" (像胡人, 蠻人，野馬).  「胡作」「胡來」的重點不在犯不犯罪，而在於沒照期望或指示行事.  「橫行」像橫提著竿子走路，常有所牴觸衝撞 (如過門時兩端抵觸門框).

像不馴野馬般地踢抗權威或大眾期望 (to kick back against what's wanted of them) 就是 recalcitrant 的意思.  雖說犯不犯罪不是重點，對象要是搞錯了(譬如衝撞的是皇帝)，也可能犯死罪.

他痞性重，常在文壇上耍流氓 ==> 犯不犯罪不是重點.


----------



## NewAmerica

固定词组不能随意解释的。经典解释是：

胡作非为 [hú zuò fēi wéi]
[释义]  不顾法纪或舆论，任意干坏事。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我是有「痞性」的人，管你什麼的「經典」(authority) 解釋.  想判我罪，關起來毆打嗎？  說我「桀驁不馴」也可，說我「胡作非為」也行，是不是「犯罪行為」不是重點.

談到痞性，我想到的第一個人是李敖.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 談到痞性，我想到的第一個人是李敖.



这个我同意。


----------



## Skatinginbc

有痞性的人必定「顧人怨」(台語，討人厭的意思), 是某些人的眼中釘、心中刺、胸腹間阻塞的硬塊 (痞的本義).  是故痞之惡如惡性腫瘤之惡，吸煙惡習之惡，是會帶來不良後果 (e.g., 惹怒旁人)，於己無益的性格.  但是有痞性的人不一定是惡人.  好人也可能得惡性腫瘤，也可能有吸煙的惡習.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 心中刺



台语？肉中刺？


----------



## Skatinginbc

心中刺是胡語.  痞性之人愛說胡語. ---這是「耍痞」, 痞之「混性」的例子，不照準則，被人逮到，就得想法子自圓其說「混」過去.


----------

